# How much sleep do older puppies need?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber's almost 6 months old and she really does not seem to need much sleep during the day at all. She goes to bed at 10-11pm, is up at 6-7am, and even on days when we are active with tracking, OB, several walks, and playing in the yard she just does not nap much at all! Maybe an hour or two in the day. Of course if she is crated she will sleep but if left out, hardly at all. Anyone know how much sleep is normal for a growing pup?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

None?? Lol... At least that how much my 5month old wants to!!


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

Stella is 6 month and if I don't put her in the crate she will not sleep only micro sleeps, but I have talked to my Trainer and he told me to put her in after she has eaten to have her take a nap, and I must say if she is not on the go go go, and had some sleep during the day she is better at night calming down; and not behaving like an overtiered kid


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Probably as much as they want. Keep them up and active through the day and you will get peaceful nights!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Now that the weather is nice she just wants to be outside every minute of the day. I swear she would never sleep if I didn't crate her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is rarely awake.


----------

